# 

## lenoks

.         .               ?          ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## 7272

?

----------


## lenoks

....   :Embarrassment: 
 -     .?        ?   ( ) 7,60,   ,  ,

----------


## room111

.          .     .    3,75   .

----------


## 7272

. 7,30
     .

----------


## _

. . 7,30  ..        .   ,    ONLINE    .  ,            .       ,   , , .       2015 . :Smilie:

----------

.  .      . 
         ,  ..    ..           .  .    .
    .

----------


## 7272

> .  .      .


   .

----------


## room111

> .  .      . 
>          ,  ..    ..           .  .    .
>     .


   ,     . ..         ?

----------


## _

*          .  .    .* !         !     ""      /.     ...

----------


## room111

,      ?

----------

.pdf

----------


## room111

,    .
       (     )?
          .

----------


## 7272

?
               ?

----------


## 7272

> (     )?


     ,         .      .    :    ?

  -  .

----------

.           .   ,    .
 :        6%
    6%     ..

----------


## room111

,

----------

.


.pdf

----------

.

----------

2.pdf

            .

----------


## Lisaya

6  2011 . N 354




118.
                 , *                           ,   * .                 .

 ,      .  !    .   ,  ,,   -   ,

----------


## Lisaya

:

 29  2014 . N 13-1156


,   ,                                       ,      .      ""  5      ,     ,       28  2012 . N 253, ,    ,       ,    ,                   ,                   ,  ()    .

----------


## -8

,             .     ,   .        ( ,  ),      .      ...  ,    ,   100...   ,   .
  ,     . 
    (      ),   ,     ).

----------

*m'm*    ". "  ,   354      .

----------


## Lisaya

,

----------


## 88

,      ,            ,        ?   ,        (    ).    ,     - ,     - 2 .   .  .   .        ? ,   ,        ,   .  ,  ,       ?        .    -  ,   20 .   .

----------


## _

,   .    "           ,       ".            .    ,   .     ,   ...     .    ,      ONLINE    .    .

----------


## 7272

> ,   ...


      ,   ..

----------


## 88

> ,   .    "           ,       ".            .    ,   .     ,   ...     .    ,      ONLINE    .    .


        .         .   -  .     -   .           ?     ,    ,         .            .   ,        " "       .

----------

.          .      ..

----------


## 88

?

----------

.

----------


## 88

. ,              .  -    ,      .    -   ,        .    . 
     ,   ..,   ,   .          .               .    ,         .       ,  : 1)   ,    ,    300 .   .  ,     -   ,   .          .   ,     ,      ,          ,         ,  ? 2)    , ..    -        /.      . 3) ,       -       -        ,         .    " ",               .

----------


## _

*88!*  ,    ,       . , -      (  )       . 
    :"     ,  : 1)   ,    ,    300 .   . ,     -   ,   .          ."  !
"2)    , ..    -        /.      ." 
  !     -       !

"3) ,       -       -        ,         .    " ",               ."
,   .

----------


## 7272

> , ..    -        /.      .


   ?

----------


## 88

,    .       .         .    .       - .   ,  .          .         ,    .     ,  .         .

----------


## 7272

.

   ,           .

        .

----------


## 7272

..  :
_13.      ,       ,          ,   ?

   ,       ,           ,   .

             .

                 ,         ()              .

 ,  7  189   ,   ,       ,           ,    ,     ,              ._
  : http://fkr-mosreg.ru/faq.html

----------


## 88

,  ,         .      ,     .         .    .           .       ,   ,    .     ,  .      :Big Grin:

----------


## 88

> ..  :
> _13.      ,       ,          ,   ?
> 
>    ,       ,           ,   .
> 
>              .
> 
>                  ,         ()              .
> 
> ...


,   .    .   ,      ..

----------


## _

> ,    .       .         .    .       - .   ,  .          .         ,    .     ,  .         .


!    2 : 1-     2-    .  :Smilie:

----------


## 7272

> ,   .    .   ,      ..





> .    .


       ?

----------


## 88

> !    2 : 1-     2-    .


   -   ,        ,       .   -  ,     .   -  .

----------


## 88

> ?


-, , ,         . .       ,   ,        ,          .        .     .           .  ,   (    ),       .   .     ()    .    -    .

----------


## 7272

,               , - .

----------


## _

:Smilie: !     .. ():
43.        ?

    ,       ,           ,   .                  .                          :
-    ;
-     ;
-    ;
,               ( 189   ).
                ,        ,           !  ..         2015.        (  ).

----------


## 7272

-,        ?          ,     . ""        .      ,      ,    2014-2038,      .

----------

,     . ,         .       ,     .
      :

  ()         ,         ,         ,  2014 

 /	   ()    	


1	2	3	4
1.	    	 / .     	1 771,20
2.	    	 / .     	2 122,40
3.	    	 / .     	197,10
4.	     	 / .     	543,60
5.	     	 / .     	541,30
6.	    	 / .     	775,90
7.	  ()    ,     ,         ( ,    ,  , )	 / .     	442,1
8.	  ,       	 / .     	5 697,00
9.	    ,    ,   :


 	 / 	




2 105 470,00
1 657 090,00
10.	 :




 	 / .     	



5 308,50
4 623,00
11.	 




 	 / .     	



12 721,00
9 710,00
12.	     	 / .     	31 159,20

----------


## 88

> !     .. ():
> 43.        ?
> 
>     ,       ,           ,   .                  .                          :
> -    ;
> -     ;
> -    ;
> ,               ( 189   ).
>                 ,        ,           !  ..         2015.        (  ).



       ,  ..      !        .             - 2 ./.  ( 01,01,15 -   -    - 2,3-2,9 ).   ,           120 .?       2016 .    .   .      ,      .      ,   -.    - .        .     .    ,   2 .     .       ,      .     -      ?     ,       .   ,         .

----------


## 88

[QUOTE=_;
,               ( 189   )..[/QUOTE]

     -   -          ,.       , ..      , ,   . -   ,   .

----------


## 88

> -,        ?          ,     . ""        .      ,      ,    2014-2038,      .


    ,       .     .       "".

----------


## 7272

.

----------


## 88

> .


    -   ,    -                 .        ,       ..       2014 . .      .

----------


## _

!    http://fkr-mosreg.ru/info.html     - ..  15.12.2014 1097/50      " 1.              
  ,     ,  2014-2038    2014 - 2015 .            .           .. ....

----------


## Noemie

> -   ,        ,       .   -  ,     .   -  .


    -       ,      .     ,    "  ",       "" (   " "),      . ,    ,       ,   .

----------


## 7272

..    ,   ,        (     ).

----------


## 88

,  ,   . -     ,       .

----------


## Noemie

, , !   ,        .

----------

